# Popular Classified Site Design?



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi all,

A friend of mine wanted my help starting up a website similar to a classified ad site (kijiji, craigslist - but small) just dedicated to agregate stuff - screens for rocks and industrial parts - mostly used. The idea is that people would be able to post the spare parts they have and others can see view and contact them - like kijiji.

I found a wordpress theme which may do this called Wordpress Classified Ads http://www.jtpratt.com/how-to-build-a-wordpress-craigslist/ what other ones are out there? which are secure?

Thanks


----------



## maneetpuri (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi,

You can also check Joomla extension and modules, there are many for the deploying Classified Ads systems. And joomla is secured too.

Cheers,

~Maneet


----------



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

I know NOTHING about Joomla..... I'll go learn now. Anyone else see anythign out there? I'm pretty good with php scripting - so I'm looking at clone sites right now.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Have a look on Hotscripts there are several free and low cost scripts on there for this type of site.


----------



## awpcp (Feb 10, 2011)

You guys might also consider using Wordpress and my plugin: AWPCP (Another Wordpress Classifieds Plugin). It's free. http://awpcp.com


----------

